# Asian Chad who mogs Lachowski



## Kelp2222 (Jan 26, 2020)

Is this an example of a hot Asian chad? He seems to have a very strong jawline and good profile. Very masculine too for an Asian guy too.


----------



## Nrrr15 (Jan 26, 2020)

Just lol tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4545 (Jan 26, 2020)

Lol


----------



## goat2x (Jan 26, 2020)

You are very ugly kill urself


----------



## Kelp2222 (Jan 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> You are very ugly kill urself


Oof


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jan 26, 2020)

wtf that lower jaw


----------



## Kelp2222 (Jan 26, 2020)

I thought based on PSL western standards, its considered an attractive look
and still more masculine than most asian guys... not to mention this dude is muscular AF


Vidyacoper said:


> wtf that lower jaw


yeah ik Strong AF


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Jan 26, 2020)

You need a whole skull transplant. I suggest immediate ropage.


----------



## Kelp2222 (Jan 26, 2020)

DaddyBigPenis said:


> View attachment 244111
> 
> You need a whole skull transplant. I suggest immediate ropage.


----------



## hebbewem (Jan 26, 2020)

He gets mogged by the average curry


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 26, 2020)

stop


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jan 26, 2020)

I see gigachad.


----------



## maxmendietta (Jan 26, 2020)

Nigga gravity went hard on him jfl at that downward growth


----------



## Over (Jan 26, 2020)

SMV equal to 3/10 white male


----------



## Blitz (Jan 26, 2020)

Needs a double barrelled implant


----------



## Kelp2222 (Jan 26, 2020)

Man ya’ll are savage. He’s not that bad...


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jan 26, 2020)

Face unironically looks like a shoe


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Jan 26, 2020)

Kelp2222 said:


> Man ya’ll are savage. He’s not that bad...


Yes you are, keep coping


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Enlil (Jan 26, 2020)

looks beautiful bro.


----------



## Kelp2222 (Jan 26, 2020)

DaddyBigPenis said:


> Yes you are, keep coping


Do you really think that is me? 🤣🤣🤣
This is a more suave representative picture
and no offense the


DaddyBigPenis said:


> View attachment 244111
> 
> You need a whole skull transplant. I suggest immediate ropage.


no offense the morph isn’t all that great; it looks kinda scary


chesscel said:


> I see gigachad.


yass


----------



## anti caking agents (Jan 26, 2020)

Kelp2222 said:


> Is this an example of a hot Asian chad? He seems to have a very strong jawline and good profile. Very masculine too for an Asian guy too.


----------



## Kelp2222 (Jan 26, 2020)

anti caking agents said:


> View attachment 244126


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## prgfromnl (Jan 26, 2020)

the animal behind you even mogs you


----------



## Cope (Jan 26, 2020)

sub4


----------



## Kelp2222 (Jan 26, 2020)

Jokes aside. This guy was someone I had to dorm with in college. He would go around insulting everyone about their appearance. Since I was his roomie, I got hit the hardest. Oof. He’s 5’ 5” and brags about getting girls all the time.
Soooo I just wanted to see what PSL would rate him.


----------



## diggbicc (Jan 26, 2020)

>Asian
>Chad


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 26, 2020)

Gigachang


----------



## Kelp2222 (Jan 26, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> >Asian
> >Chad
> 
> View attachment 244131
> ...


This guy is an exception. He’s hella low inhib. At 2018’s Halloween party, he went up to this chadpreet flirting with an asian girl. Started jumping up and down telling the guy he was taller. No joke this happened.


----------



## Patient A (Jan 26, 2020)

Kelp2222 said:


> Jokes aside. This guy was someone I had to dorm with in college. He would go around insulting everyone about their appearance. Since I was his roomie, I got hit the hardest. Oof. He’s 5’ 5” and brags about getting girls all the time.
> Soooo I just wanted to see what PSL would rate him.


JFL if no one called him a *zipperhead gook* as a comeback


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Jan 26, 2020)

You cannot Chad the Chang.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 26, 2020)

That is obviously you.


----------



## Patient A (Jan 26, 2020)

Kelp2222 said:


> This guy is an exception. He’s hella low inhib. At 2018’s Halloween party, he went up to this chadpreet flirting with an asian girl. Started jumping up and down telling the guy he was taller. No joke this happened.


Please leave this forum greycel


----------



## Kelp2222 (Jan 26, 2020)

IncelWithNoLuck said:


> You cannot Chad the Chang.


Well this guy just proved your ass wrong 


TRUE_CEL said:


> That is obviously you.


If you say so 🥺


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Jan 26, 2020)

Kelp2222 said:


> Well this guy just proved your ass wrong


His face is average.
Only thing that helps him is his lower third.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 26, 2020)

uglies me


----------



## Kelp2222 (Jan 26, 2020)

IncelWithNoLuck said:


> His face is average.
> Only thing that helps him is his lower third.


In Asian countries, the lower third is what screws him over. We prefer more setback maxillas.


----------



## diggbicc (Jan 26, 2020)

Kelp2222 said:


> This guy is an exception. He’s hella low inhib. At 2018’s Halloween party, he went up to this chadpreet flirting with an asian girl. Started jumping up and down telling the guy he was taller. No joke this happened.


Lemme guess, he got blown away?


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Jan 26, 2020)

Kelp2222 said:


> In Asian countries, the lower third is what screws him over. We prefer more setback maxillas.


Indiamaxx or rot for him


----------



## Kelp2222 (Jan 26, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> Lemme guess, he got blown away?


She was drunk so she didn’t really care.
For the record, this guy does actually think he’s Chang


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Jan 26, 2020)

Kelp2222 said:


> She was drunk so she didn’t really care.
> For the record, this guy does actually think he’s Chang


He's just a typical gook.The Ainu natives T mog him.


----------



## Kelp2222 (Jan 26, 2020)

I haven’t talked to him in a while but just saying the guy has a girlfriend.


----------



## Artemide (Jan 26, 2020)

Looks like a monkey


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 26, 2020)

Kelp2222 said:


> Is this an example of a hot Asian chad? He seems to have a very strong jawline and good profile. Very masculine too for an Asian guy too.


Not even close OP. . . . .


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 26, 2020)

not even close


----------



## RAITEIII (Jan 26, 2020)

Kelp2222 said:


> yass


Did you just say "yass"? Lol u gonna be banned soon lol 😂


----------



## LordGodcat (Jan 26, 2020)

You're a very handsome boy


----------



## AnimeCel (Jan 26, 2020)

what a punchable faggot


----------



## Joyride (Jan 26, 2020)

Why would you have a picture of your 'friend's' side profile??????????????


----------



## Kelp2222 (Jan 26, 2020)

Joyride said:


> Why would you have a picture of your 'friend's' side profile??????????????


He was my roommate. Actually not me. 😌


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jan 26, 2020)

Coping recessed rice faggot


----------



## Kelp2222 (Jan 26, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> Coping recessed rice faggot


Actually other way around he has way too much maxillary projection. Asians hate that lol


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 26, 2020)

op is op


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jan 26, 2020)

Kelp2222 said:


> Actually other way around he has way too much maxillary projection. Asians hate that lol








Lol


----------



## Petsmart (Jan 26, 2020)

Dog shit thread tbh


----------



## Kelp2222 (Jan 26, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> View attachment 244279
> 
> Lol


That’s midface (orbital rims, cheeks, paranasal) depression. His mouth sticks past his nose


Petsmart said:


> Dog shit thread tbh


Yeah i know sorry but i had to.


----------



## reptiles (Jan 26, 2020)

Kelp2222 said:


> Is this an example of a hot Asian chad? He seems to have a very strong jawline and good profile. Very masculine too for an Asian guy too.





No needs forward and maxilla growth both are fixable but a model tier no maybe old cel chico but youngcel no


----------



## Mr.cope (Jan 26, 2020)

DaddyBigPenis said:


> View attachment 244111
> 
> You need a whole skull transplant. I suggest immediate ropage.


Suicide watch


Kelp2222 said:


> That’s midface (orbital rims, cheeks, paranasal) depression. His mouth sticks past his nose
> 
> Yeah i know sorry but i had to.


No your maxilla is recessed that’s why your mouth sticks past you nose


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jan 26, 2020)

gigaincel look like monkey


----------



## needsolution (Jan 26, 2020)

Chico would mog him being even 60yo oldcel.


----------



## Kelp2222 (Jan 26, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> Suicide watch
> 
> No your maxilla is recessed that’s why your mouth sticks past you nose


I guess if you go by Mew’s definition then that is true.


----------



## BigBoy (Jan 26, 2020)

You look like my friend except hes 6'


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Jan 26, 2020)

Your midface looks like a fucking bowl.
STFU.


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Jan 26, 2020)

@toolateforme gtfih to mire this terachad mog machine.


----------



## Kelp2222 (Jan 26, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> You look like my friend except hes 6'


well dude is 5 foot 5 and forgot to mention he had double jaw surgery before to correct a severe underbite.


----------



## BigBoy (Jan 26, 2020)

Kelp2222 said:


> well dude is 5 foot 5 and forgot to mention he had double jaw surgery before to correct a severe underbite.


Now you gotta get lefort 3 for that maxilla


----------



## Kelp2222 (Jan 26, 2020)

Equally handsome from the front. Yall are just jealous 😁
perfect skin and nose
perfect skin and nose


----------



## VLONE (Jan 26, 2020)

anti caking agents said:


> View attachment 244126


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 26, 2020)

Kelp2222 said:


> Equally handsome from the front. Yall are just jealous 😁
> perfect skin and nose
> perfect skin and nose


Please, please just let this be trolling. . . . .


----------



## Kelp2222 (Jan 26, 2020)

Yall know people call him the jawline king right
Bougie Af dance moves too. Just look at the video and see what a true Chang is like.


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Jan 26, 2020)

not even close. average curry mogs


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Jan 26, 2020)

His side profile


----------



## PurplePaintBox (Jan 26, 2020)

you really doxxing yourself for compliments


----------



## Kelp2222 (Jan 26, 2020)

EckhartTollemaxx said:


> His side profile


lmfaoo my friend said the same thing. she said he had a “banana face”


PurplePaintBox said:


> you really doxxing yourself for compliments


yeah except this guy aint me


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Jan 27, 2020)

Kelp2222 said:


> lmfaoo my friend said the same thing. she said he had a “banana face”
> 
> yeah except this guy aint me


Well, he looks good until you see him from the side. Then doesn't look good at all.


----------



## Kelp2222 (Jan 27, 2020)

EckhartTollemaxx said:


> Well, he looks good until you see him from the side. Then doesn't look good at all.


wait how does he look good from the front? 

Lol in the Asian community his features are the opposite of everything that is ideal. Monolids, square bulky jaw and chin, low bulbous nose, bumpy oversized zygomas, horribly overprojected maxilla, super tanned skin.


----------



## Joyride (Jan 27, 2020)

Why do people waste their time to troll like this? Cringe & low iq


----------



## diggbicc (Jan 27, 2020)

PurplePaintBox said:


> you really doxxing yourself for compliments


Nigga what compliments??


----------



## Kelp2222 (Jan 27, 2020)

Joyride said:


> Why do people waste their time to troll like this? Cringe & low iq


Except most people on the thread fell for it.. I wasn’t expecting people to be so stupid tbh


----------



## Joyride (Jan 27, 2020)

Kelp2222 said:


> Except most people on the thread fell for it.. I wasn’t expecting people to be so stupid tbh


Well because noone would go out of their way and troll like this. Like get a job???


----------



## Luke LLL (Jan 27, 2020)

Mogs the site


----------



## Deleted member 4570 (Jan 27, 2020)

monkey


----------



## GorLee (Jan 27, 2020)

Kelp2222 said:


> Jokes aside. This guy was someone I had to dorm with in college. He would go around insulting everyone about their appearance. Since I was his roomie, I got hit the hardest. Oof. He’s 5’ 5” and brags about getting girls all the time.
> Soooo I just wanted to see what PSL would rate him.



JFL, thank you OP


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jan 27, 2020)

Don’t worry OP, this website is full of coping sfcels and white worshippers who can’t acknowledge when an azn brother getting that bread and puss.


----------



## GorLee (Jan 27, 2020)

He looks like an shit ass tier version of Filipino-Chinese actor Xian Lim


----------



## Ruby (Jan 27, 2020)

IncelWithNoLuck said:


> His face is average.
> Only thing that helps him is his lower third.


his lower third sucks ass its the thing that completely ruins his face


----------



## Joyride (Jan 27, 2020)

GorLee said:


> View attachment 245432
> He looks like an ass tier version of Filipino-Chinese actor Xian Lim


They look nothing alike 🤡


----------



## Kelp2222 (Jan 27, 2020)

Enlil said:


> looks beautiful bro.


😍😍😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 27, 2020)

@Short Ugly and Brown
@PrettyBoyMaxxing
@Rift678
@BigBoy
@Deliciadecu 

Let's do this.


----------



## Kelp2222 (Jan 28, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> @Short Ugly and Brown
> @PrettyBoyMaxxing
> @Rift678
> @BigBoy
> ...


I’m really really positive you’d glow up with a haircut. Hit up one of those upscale Japanese salons that work with Asian hair. Minor surgeries like tip cartilage grafting, undereye FG, or Lip lift can help just a but. You’re a lot better than the guy I posted.


----------



## lemonacid (Jan 28, 2020)

are u ok bro ?


----------



## basedcircassian (Jan 28, 2020)

looks kinda deformed tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1707 (Jan 28, 2020)

Recessed af go BSSO asap


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jan 28, 2020)

Guys this is OP posting himself. Obviously.

you have dogshit upper third, almost no orbital rims or cheekbones. And your chin goes out too much and looks retarded


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jan 28, 2020)

Hal Rosi said:


> Recessed af go BSSO asap


Why bsso?!? To bring his lower third even more forward?


----------



## diggbicc (Jan 28, 2020)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> you have dogshit upper third


middle third bro, not upper third. Upper third is his forehead and skull top


----------



## Effortless (Jan 28, 2020)

I am the only Chang here buddyboyo.


----------



## Kelp2222 (Jan 28, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> middle third bro, not upper third. Upper third is his forehead and skull top


You are right. The midface and nose is the problem. Eyes are not pretty either


Deusmaximus said:


> Why bsso?!? To bring his lower third even more forward?



BSSO setback is the right move


----------



## Slayerino (Jan 28, 2020)

Kelp2222 said:


> Is this an example of a hot Asian chad? He seems to have a very strong jawline and good profile. Very masculine too for an Asian guy too.


The llama mogs the chink to Andromeda and back.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jan 28, 2020)

@Kelp2222 Having one stand-out feature means nothing if everything else is dog shit


----------



## Jagged0 (Jan 28, 2020)

Kelp2222 said:


> Is this an example of a hot Asian chad? He seems to have a very strong jawline and good profile. Very masculine too for an Asian guy too.


“Mogs Chico” “Asian”


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Jan 28, 2020)

Downward growth


----------



## her (Jan 28, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> “Mogs Chico” “Asian”


Chico is 1/4 asian brother


----------



## Jagged0 (Jan 28, 2020)

her said:


> Chico is 1/4 asian brother


Barely any Asian in his veins


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Jan 31, 2020)

corona virus / 10


----------



## Joyride (Jan 31, 2020)

Effortless said:


> I am the only Chang here buddyboyo.


@her says hello


----------



## Effortless (Jan 31, 2020)

Joyride said:


> @her says hello



Is he a Chang?


----------



## Joyride (Jan 31, 2020)

Effortless said:


> Is he a Chang?


Yes. How do we know you are Chang if you delete your pics after 1 second 🧐


----------



## Effortless (Jan 31, 2020)

Joyride said:


> Yes. How do we know you are Chang if you delete your pics after 1 second 🧐



A few users told me I look good also I left my pics up for like 2 days and no one comment


----------



## Catawampus (Jan 31, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Did you just say "yass"? Lol u gonna be banned soon lol 😂


Yaaas queen slay! Omg you go girl!
404 midface not found
404 ramus not found


----------



## Joyride (Jan 31, 2020)

Effortless said:


> A few users told me I look good also I left my pics up for like 2 days and no one comment


Pm me I'll decide. Jk


----------



## Effortless (Jan 31, 2020)

Joyride said:


> Pm me I'll decide. Jk



Decide what?


----------



## needsolution (Jan 31, 2020)

I still cant believe in OP delusion and in this that he really thought that this guy mogs Lachowski xdd


----------



## RAITEIII (Jan 31, 2020)

Catawampus said:


> Yaaas queen slay! Omg you go girl!
> 404 midface not found
> 404 ramus not found


We're evil tbh


----------



## Joyride (Jan 31, 2020)

Effortless said:


> Decide what?


If you're Chang or not


----------



## Kelp2222 (Feb 1, 2020)

needsolution said:


> I still cant believe in OP delusion and in this that he really thought that this guy mogs Lachowski xdd
> View attachment 250593


In all seriousness, he might not be Lachowski who is like a 10 but he is at least a 5.5 He has bones.


----------



## Kelp2222 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------

